# Asrock x58



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

first thing i noticed was the NB cooler.... exactly like the one asus uses... cause asrock is asus.

but yeah.... i really like this board. if the price is right i may get one...

















what you guys think?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 16, 2008)

I won't mention the colour scheme. 

Do we have a spec sheet with this, obviously it's going to be slightly different as I presume it's a lower end X58.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

lower end? you kidding? low end wouldn't have 4 pcie slots.

color schemes change.


----------



## Binge (Nov 16, 2008)

They're stealing Gigabyte's Lucky Charms!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> lower end? you kidding? low end wouldn't have 4 pcie slots.



Hence why I've asked about the specification. These PCIe slots could be 2 x 16 or 2 x 8. They may have compromised something



			
				fitseries3 said:
			
		

> color schemes change.



Damn right!


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2008)

IDE and PS2? wtf? I thought those died years ago.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

green is 16x v2 and blue is 8x v2(16x v1)


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> IDE and PS2? wtf? I thought those died years ago.



qft.  Me and fit have discussed this;  he'll never give up his ps/2 keyboard.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> qft.  Me and fit have discussed this;  he'll never give up his ps/2 keyboard.



untill someone gives me a usb one that isnt huge this ps2 one works fine for me. 

IDE and floppy can just go die somewhere though.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2008)

pink and green woot


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 16, 2008)

None of the X58 chipsets are low-end mainboards.
X58 chipset* IS *an high-end chipset for motherboard, just like X48...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 16, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> None of the X58 chipsets are low-end mainboards.
> X58 chipset* IS *an high-end chipset for motherboard, just like X48...



Oooh I a beg your pardon. Maybe low-end was the wrong term, maybe I should have said value.


----------



## DOM (Nov 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> pink and green woot





InnocentCriminal said:


> Oooh I a beg your pardon. Maybe low-end was the wrong term, maybe I should have said value.


i wouldnt get a Asrock also


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> untill someone gives me a usb one that isnt huge this ps2 one works fine for me.
> 
> IDE and floppy can just go die somewhere though.



I lurve floppy!  Until someone provides a 100% working USB boot solution I actually use one for flashing purposes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2008)

Why is everyone putting the 3rd PCI-E x16 slot so close to the bottom, where you are going to have to use a water cooling or find a card with single slot!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

???????????

whats the problem? most cases have plenty of room for it.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, the rest of the parts of that PC would definitely make it a super computer lol, you crazy guy with the everchanging rig. Wait a sec, you have an x58 board anyway, why do you need another?


----------



## r9 (Nov 16, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I won't mention the colour scheme.
> 
> Do we have a spec sheet with this, obviously it's going to be slightly different as I presume it's a lower end X58.



Asrock they make excellent boards ( for celerons ) 
And nothing wrong with that color scheme it will go lovely with pink teddy bear


----------



## r9 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I lurve floppy!  Until someone provides a 100% working USB boot solution I actually use one for flashing purposes.



I`m using USB for flashing it works fine.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2008)

i have figured it out this is a mobo for cases without a window


----------



## r9 (Nov 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i have figured it out this is a mobo for cases without a window



LOL


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ???????????
> 
> whats the problem? most cases have plenty of room for it.



Or just skip having a case altogether, like me. lol.

Anyway, it's an ASRock, I wouldn't buy it. The hardware is probably quality, but I bet the BIOS support and OCing are shit.


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice layout ........but that pink.:shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

All I have to say is...WATERMELON RAM SLOTS!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

cant you guys bitch about something thats performance related? pink and green has never impacted the boards performance whatsoever.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, the watermelon ram slots would make me instantly crave watermelon the second I started my computer, and since me eating watermelon is EXTREMELY messy, I would inevitably drip watermelon juice onto the motherboard, therefore impacting its performance


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

your farts would be more of an impact. they would likely heat up the room causing your machine to overheat and die. now i forget..... is that the motherboards fault?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Your farts would burst the solid state capacitors on the board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

boom...








you happy now?

color means nothing to performance.


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 17, 2008)

a vrm on my old dfi turned bright orange and that greatly affected its performance


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like a good board.  Still has watermelon ram slots...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

i dare you... stick a watermelon in those slots... 

while your at it.... stick a dollar in the green slots and some blueberries in the blue slots.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Then will it cook me up a fruit cake?  No thanks, not for me.  Perfect for you, though


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

yes.... OC your fruit so it rotts faster


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn, I wonder what a strawberry OC'ed to 5000 seeds would taste like...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

oh boy.....

i wonder if you could use the asus P6T6 WS revolution bios on this board. its only lacking 2 pcie slots.


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 17, 2008)

the pci slots are old tech, hence the mold-white coloring


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like the same board.  Maybe.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> the pci slots are old tech, hence the mold-white coloring



Old tech as in outdated, or an out of date PCI version on the board?  Do you even use PCI slots any more?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> the pci slots are old tech, hence the mold-white coloring



maybe we could try TRI-SLI on it with 3 nvda pci cards?

yeah..... IDE, floppy, and pci? old news


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 17, 2008)

3 riva tnt's ftmfw


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> untill someone gives me a usb one that isnt huge this ps2 one works fine for me.
> 
> IDE and floppy can just go die somewhere though.



you'll be glad to know you are not the only one on PS/2 KeBO


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 17, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Well, the watermelon ram slots would make me instantly crave watermelon the second I started my computer, and since me eating watermelon is EXTREMELY messy, I would inevitably drip watermelon juice onto the motherboard, therefore impacting its performance


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm glad you didn't pick this board up fit. I think you probably would've been disappointed.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> cant you guys bitch about something thats performance related? pink and green has never impacted the boards performance whatsoever.



Err we all know that red makes it go faster.


----------



## powerwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Err we all know that red makes it go faster.



And stripes, don't forget stripes! Tell me these don't go faster than unstriped ones.


----------

